# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Automatisation des modles BPMN

## toumax

Bonsoir chers tous, 
Je vous remercie pour le soutien que vous nous apportez. 
Jai entrepris l'apprentissage du BPMN depuis deux ans. Et j'avoue tre satisfait des connaissances acquises. 
Nanmoins je bute toujours sur la manire de traduire dans un langage de programmation les modles conus. 
Pourriez vous m'aider  travers vos orientations svp. 
Merci

----------


## guyzo.salas

Tu pourrai regarder du cote des moteurs de workflow Bonita soft, Camunda BPM, JBPM ... Ils necessitent un temps d'apprentissage et principalement des connaissance en langage Java a ma connaissance

----------

